# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Aπλοποιείται η διαδικασία για τα φωτοβολταικα

## ice

Aπλοποιείται η διαδικασία
Διευκρινίσεις του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών σε κτίρια

ΑΠΕ
Εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών για την αξιοποίηση ηλιακής ενέργειας


Σε διευκρινίσεις για τις διαδικασίες αδειοδότησης για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων σε κτίρια, προχώρησε το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, επισημαίνοντας ότι δεν υπάρχει γενική απαγόρευση για την εγκατάστασή τους ούτε χρειάζεται έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας αλλά αρκεί μια έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας.

Συγκεκριμένα, το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ επισημαίνει ότι «κατ' επιταγήν του άρθρου 24 του Συντάγματος εκδίδονται από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ Προεδρικά Διατάγματα και υπουργικές αποφάσεις που θέτουν συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και περιορισμούς για τους παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και τα διατηρητέα κτίρια, που στόχο έχουν την προστασία της πολιτιστικής και αρχιτεκτονικής μας κληρονομιάς.

»Είναι προφανές ότι οι προϋποθέσεις αφορούν και στην εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα κτίρια. Με την υπουργική απόφαση που έχει εκδοθεί προσδιορίζονται οι προϋποθέσεις για τους παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και τα διατηρητέα κτίρια. Κατά συνέπεια είναι ανακριβές ότι υπάρχει γενική απαγόρευση όπως ανακοίνωσε η Greenpeace.

»Εκτός αυτού, με εντολή της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ έχει συσταθεί στο Υπουργείο Ειδική Ομάδα Εργασίας, με τη συμμετοχή όλων των συναρμόδιων φορέων η οποία διερευνά όλα τα προβλήματα για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.

»Με υπουργική απόφαση που έχει ήδη εκδοθεί, τα φωτοβολταίκά στοιχεία απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση έκδοσης οικοδομικής άδειας η οποία έχει σημαντικό κόστος και χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1,5 μήνα να εκδοθεί. Αντί οικοδομικής άδειας αρκεί πλέον έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, η οποία μπορεί να εκδοθεί αυθημερόν. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι η ρύθμιση συνιστά μεγάλη απλοποίηση της διαδικασίας και συντελεί στην προώθηση της εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων στα κτίρια.

Πολύ σύντομα, βάσει των αποτελεσμάτων της Ομάδας Εργασίας, θα εκδοθεί και κοινή υπουργική απόφαση, η οποία θα αντιμετωπίζει όλα τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά ζητήματα» καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση.

Σε απάντησή της η Greenpeace αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων: «Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι υπάρχει καλή πρόθεση και ότι η απόφαση δεν στόχευε στον αποκλεισμό των φωτοβολταϊκών. Δυστυχώς όμως, η ατυχής διατύπωση εκεί οδηγεί στην πράξη και συνεπώς απαιτείται μία αναδιατύπωση που να μην αφήνει καμία αμφιβολία για το ότι επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στα κτίρια.»

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## The Undertaker

> Συγκεκριμένα, το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ επισημαίνει ότι «κατ' επιταγήν του άρθρου 24 του Συντάγματος εκδίδονται από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ Προεδρικά Διατάγματα και υπουργικές αποφάσεις που θέτουν συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και περιορισμούς για τους παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και τα διατηρητέα κτίρια, που στόχο έχουν την προστασία της πολιτιστικής και αρχιτεκτονικής μας κληρονομιάς.
> 
> »Είναι προφανές ότι οι προϋποθέσεις αφορούν και στην εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα κτίρια. Με την υπουργική απόφαση που έχει εκδοθεί προσδιορίζονται οι προϋποθέσεις για τους παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και τα διατηρητέα κτίρια. Κατά συνέπεια είναι ανακριβές ότι υπάρχει γενική απαγόρευση όπως ανακοίνωσε η Greenpeace.
> 
> »Εκτός αυτού, με εντολή της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ έχει συσταθεί στο Υπουργείο Ειδική Ομάδα Εργασίας, με τη συμμετοχή όλων των συναρμόδιων φορέων η οποία διερευνά όλα τα προβλήματα για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.
> 
> »Με υπουργική απόφαση που έχει ήδη εκδοθεί, τα φωτοβολταίκά στοιχεία απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση έκδοσης οικοδομικής άδειας η οποία έχει σημαντικό κόστος και χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1,5 μήνα να εκδοθεί. Αντί οικοδομικής άδειας αρκεί πλέον έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, η οποία μπορεί να εκδοθεί αυθημερόν. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι η ρύθμιση συνιστά μεγάλη απλοποίηση της διαδικασίας και συντελεί στην προώθηση της εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων στα κτίρια.


νομίζω ότι θέλει άδεια εγκαταστάτη και δήλωση σε κάποια τεχνική -οικονομική υπηρεσία....  ::

----------


## Georgegl

Δυστυχώς μετά από μερικά χρόνια αποσυντίθεται κάθε δημιουργική ιδέα.

----------

